# Manzanita wood for sale maybe?



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all!

Okay so I have the ability too collect dead manzanita for people and am wondering how many people would be interested if I started selling it. I am not looking to start a business but sell around 10 boxes. They would be large shipping boxes around 2'x4'x2' (will get exact measurements tomorrow). I can also get smaller boxes if people are not looking to buy such large boxes.

The large boxes would hold at least 40+ pieces of wood (assorted) and I would include at least 5 large pieces and 5 medium pieces. I will NOT give small pieces unless otherwise asked. Most of the large pieces of wood would not have any branches however the medium ones would include lots of branches on them. Since they aren't sand blasted they will look like normal pieces of wood but still usually have a red core which distinguishes them as manzanita. These are from renewable forest and I will not cut live plants. I am about 75% positive they are chemical free due to the fact they are in the middle of nowhere and not part of a city maintained area but can not be 100% positive.

The current cost I am thinking about for the large box is around $225 with free shipping or half shipping depending on how much it would cost. I would ship USPS standard shipping unless the buyer wanted to pay for the shipping and then the cost would drop to $200 even. Obviously the smaller boxes would be cheaper depending on size of box. 

Thanks for reading and hope to hear from ya'll soon. If I get enough interest I will take pre-orders. Pictures will come tomorrow when my girlfriend will let me use her camera =P. I will show pictures of my tank that has it (Not planted yet) and then what the pieces look like. I will also show the tank once it is planted.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

where do you collect the wood from??


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Pm'd you carter.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

no interest?


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

- Shows exterior up close







- Shows the interior is still solid and hard







- Shows the piece I am going to use in the terrarium

Shows what a large piece would like like prior to cutting.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

you sure thats manzanita? it looks pretty diff from the manzanita i've had

where are you collecting this from? I am on the lookout for a slightly twisted 4' branch


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It's manzanita. Just not quite so pretty and polished.

s


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

everyone needs to understand havested dead manz is going to look like the pic, where live manz is going to have the red shinny polish to it. seems as if venom is doing this correctly by what he is allowed to gather.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

well that is good to know then!

in that case....


@Venom: if you come across a roughly 4' snarled/twirled branch that is at least 1" (ideally 1.5-2") in diameter with some smaller branches coming off it, plz send me pics  The more smaller branches (and the more the sizes vary) the better, but I need a 4' long piece. 

I'm looking for something that looks like a double helix (or single helix hehe) you know like the "shape" of DNA.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I am just waiting on monsoon season to start before I can go back up to get more. I will be getting some more and trying to sell it piece by piece instead. I will get you a nice piece also EvilLost. I have a few but I removed the branches due to shipping that would be rather difficult and I would be afraid of them breaking.

Towards the question yall asked. It IS manzanita. I don't believe in killing something that is living and would rather harvest dead branches to help keep the living species stable populations. If you want to see them with red I can take a picture of one that is newly dead.


----------

